# What Anubias species has round leaves?



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have an unknown _Anubias_ species that has perfectly round leaves, the size of a US quarter: approximately 1" (2.54 cm) in diameter. Has anyone heard of it or possibly know its proper nomenclature?

I want to call it: _Anubias barteri var nana_ 'Round Leaf'. :mrgreen:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know the proper nomenclature, and the nomenclature for the A. barteroi var nana varieties is pretty haphazard, anyway. 

It would make some nice demonstration pictures if someone grew a lot of the nana varieties together, so that the differences could be clearly demonstrated.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you sure it isn't A. nana 'petite'? :wink:


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds a bit big for petite---though I have read (not seen) that they can get big in high light environments. I also not heard of any Anubias species with perfectly round leaves---can you get a picture?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Anubias tilea? I have not seen one in a long time, but I recall that this plant had round leaves. It also exhibited relatively tall, vertical petioles that gave it a very "different" look. Is your plant tall?


----------

